# GamesCom treffen ?



## roadgecko (21. August 2009)

Ich bin Sonntag warscheinlich ab 9:00 Uhr auf der GamesCom. Vielleicht noch jemand da ? Man könnte sich ja bei gelegenheit villeicht mal treffen


----------

